# probleme transfert de fichier



## quent AQ (27 Octobre 2015)

bonjours a tous, j' ai un problème sur mon MB pro, je voudrais transférer un fichier lourd sur mon DD externe mais j'ai un message erreur qui me dit :i"mpossible de copier « dossier sans titre » car cet élément est trop volumineux pour le format du volume" 

alors que j'ai de la place sur mon DD externe

comment faire svp


----------



## FromHere (27 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour
ton DD externe est probablement formaté en FAT-32, la taille maximum des fichiers est de 4GB sur un HD en Fat32


----------



## quent AQ (27 Octobre 2015)

FromHere a dit:


> Bonjour
> ton DD externe est probablement formaté en FAT-32, la taille maximum des fichiers est de 4GB sur un HD en Fat32


dac et comment faire pour le formater ? on doit le vider d'abord ?


----------



## Geekfou (27 Octobre 2015)

quent AQ a dit:


> dac et comment faire pour le formater ? on doit le vider d'abord ?


Utilitaire de disque / Sélectionne ton DD Externe / Effacer / mac os étendu ou autre


----------



## quent AQ (27 Octobre 2015)

Geekfou a dit:


> Utilitaire de disque / Sélectionne ton DD Externe / Effacer / mac os étendu ou autre


merci beaucoup !


----------



## quent AQ (27 Octobre 2015)

j'ai fait une sauvegarde abord  merci en tout cas !


----------



## Geekfou (27 Octobre 2015)

quent AQ a dit:


> j'ai fait une sauvegarde abord  merci en tout cas !


De rien


----------

